# Topless !! (nice rack)



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, that should attract attention......

Here it is......enjoy!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that sure is a "nice" rack, Brian... Super job...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Did they have them that way? what supports the sides? Very easy to make a battery car out of one.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Stan, 

Yes Marty, they had them that way. The corrugated side panels and roof actually serve no structural purpose, they are there to keep vandals at bay. 

Here's a pic of one of these real cars. For many years the reason the roofs weren't applied was for track clearances on some of the east coast routes.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Please remember to resize images to 800 pixels wide max. before posting them. Thx.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The sides are not as unsupported as they seem from the outside... the cars are two(or 3) levels tall and the center floor(s) support the tall side beams at least 1/2 way up.

Does the model come with miniature Homeland Security shackles inside?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You could get a few large batteries in one for sure.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for resizing that Dwight.....I didn't think I could resize an existing picture taken from another site... 

Semper.....there's no shackles inside. 

And while I'm here about to post this shot....I'd like to thank Dirk for his explanation on how to disassemble the rack....it helped me get mine apart. 

So, here's a picture of just the side supports and middle floor, just after I had taken it apart.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You going where I did, eh Brian, an old used car, I got one side ''converted'' but need some more nice outside weather to work on the second side - someday at this rate, 3 snow storms with not much break in between... 

Your welcome btw! .......somehow this topic has eluded me, till tonight!! 

Guess I should just post a pic of the one completed side so far...really wanted it done,.. but,... not to be yet!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, 

With the problems on this site it's not a surprize it eluded you (and any others). 

I'm glad to see the site seems to be straightened out! woo-hoo! 

So when will we see what you're doing?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Brian, I got out in the warm sun today, and re-shot the weathered side ... 

 

 

and closer in,.... 

 

and the logo also,.... 

 

Need to work on - stains, streaks & rust spots!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Are those perforated panels metal? 

Archer Etchant gives a great rust rot look and etches bigger holes.... if they are. 

Looking good Dirk 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

In spite of the incredible detail on the side panels, they are just plastic parts!! 

Etching should not make holes larger here... 

Just needs some rust effect around the clamps I think! 

Vertical stains from dirt and rain washing down from the roof sections... 

THX John!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 14 Mar 2013 05:42 AM 
In spite of the incredible detail on the side panels, they are just plastic parts!! 

Etching should not make holes larger here... 

Just needs some rust effect around the clamps I think! 

Vertical stains from dirt and rain washing down from the roof sections... 

THX John!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 



Those photos sure do look like someone took a photo of a real car and used a tilt-shift technique to make it look like a toy. Great detail and very NICE weathering!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And - .......... before I get's Ask'ed here.. here is the list of paint colors I used to do the process on the car side panels above! 

Rust-Oleum - Cold Galvanizing Compound - the dirty gray aged for the 'old panels'... 

Krylon Camo colors - Khaki - dust, more down low than up high on the sides. 
......................... - Brown - heavy dirt and streaks, again more down low on sides, and streaks 

The Cold Galvanizing was shot as a fine light wet coat - just enough to cover the original silver base on the panels...even tried a light coat to let lettering still show thru, was not successful first time around tho..mm!! more practice I guess... 

Both the dirt cycles are sprayed up hill from the bottom up, only...the darker filthy dirt even allows the gray to show more on the upper beveled surface and more dirt on the lower bevel... 

Some of the original silver was also very lightly coated with the light dust. 

Each panel was done one at a time - off the car side... 

try it - have fun too!! Then let us see what ya got!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I should also mention a "WARNING'',......... 

the can of Zinc - seems to like 'eating thru metal cans'.. 

Mine has a pin hole near the bottom that has a growing oozzyy mass , and a bubble blowing out from the can! 

So, just pre-warning - buyer be ware stuff, watch where you set it or store this can of innocent paint!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------

